# spintech pro street mufflers with xpipe on stock exhaust question



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

i have a 06 gto. i just want to replace the mufflers and put in an x pipe.
i like the way the exhaust looks now so i play on keeping it the way it is. but my question is, what size mufflers do i need (im thinkin 2 1/2") but whats the measurements for in and out? for the xpipe, will anything need to be done?
i have a shop that can do it but i need the parts. i dont want to buy the parts, take it to the shop and not have something. thanks for all advice.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Start out with the x pipe, they should be able to weld it in with all your existing pipes and mufflers. You may not need to replace the mufflers if the sound is what you want after just adding the x pipe.


----------



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Start out with the x pipe, they should be able to weld it in with all your existing pipes and mufflers. You may not need to replace the mufflers if the sound is what you want after just adding the x pipe.


ok. appreciate it. is there a certain size i need it? i found an underside picture of the gto's/ it goes, cat-resonator-mufflers (right?)
so after the x pipe it would go cat-resonator-XPIPE-mufflers.
i noticed theres different kinds of xpipes. does it make a difference? do different xpipes make it sound different?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

H pipe = Muscle car sound
X pipe = more of a European exotic car sound

go onto utube and search for GTO X(H) pipe, you'll get pleanty of videos with different set ups to listen to.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

court_jester06 said:


> i have a 06 gto. i just want to replace the mufflers and put in an x pipe.
> i like the way the exhaust looks now so i play on keeping it the way it is. but my question is, what size mufflers do i need (im thinkin 2 1/2") but whats the measurements for in and out? for the xpipe, will anything need to be done?
> i have a shop that can do it but i need the parts. i dont want to buy the parts, take it to the shop and not have something. thanks for all advice.





court_jester06 said:


> ok. appreciate it. is there a certain size i need it? i found an underside picture of the gto's/ it goes, cat-resonator-mufflers (right?)
> so after the x pipe it would go cat-resonator-XPIPE-mufflers.
> i noticed theres different kinds of xpipes. does it make a difference? do different xpipes make it sound different?


Good choice in keeping most of the exhaust stock, you'll be throwing money away buying a whole cat-back system. The stock set-up flows well. Stock 05+ have 2 1/2" piping. If I were you I would cut out the resonator and replace it with the X-pipe. By far I think Magnaflow makes the best one. Some are just crappy two pipes welded together, Magnaflow is a stamped piece. Then just replace your stock mufflers with your choice.


----------



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Good choice in keeping most of the exhaust stock, you'll be throwing money away buying a whole cat-back system. The stock set-up flows well. Stock 05+ have 2 1/2" piping. If I were you I would cut out the resonator and replace it with the X-pipe. By far I think Magnaflow makes the best one. Some are just crappy two pipes welded together, Magnaflow is a stamped piece. Then just replace your stock mufflers with your choice.


isnt there two resonators? so just cut those out, then install the xpipe? sorry so many questions. this is the first time i have to buy the parts myself for the exhaust. i just want it right the first time.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Good choice in keeping most of the exhaust stock, *you'll be throwing money away buying a whole cat-back system*. The stock set-up flows well. Stock 05+ have 2 1/2" piping. If I were you I would cut out the resonator and replace it with the X-pipe. By far I think Magnaflow makes the best one. Some are just crappy two pipes welded together, Magnaflow is a stamped piece. Then just replace your stock mufflers with your choice.


I would _tend_ to disagree, since the chambering in the mufflers is only about an inch inside past the connection flange. I know people say the stock unit flows just fine (we have yet to see a concrete CFM of stock vs other systems) however, it's not without it's flaws. That kinked/crimped section on the passenger side is a real WTF to me... it didn't seem like it was for any kind of clearance provision, unless I didn't look hard enough.










That said, a good (or better) way to start modifying your stock catback is to cut out that resonator and install the x or h. 99% of the time people leave that there and focus on the mufflers in the back, but the car continues to sound like crap with axlebacks because the resonator just makes it sound bad.

Of the custom systems I've seen, I really liked this one owned by a guy named RebINC on the other board that I met in person a few weeks ago. He had replaced the resonator with an X, had muffler deletes, BUT had Magnaflow ovals in the '04 location. The only downside was the fit & finish of the product underneath the car... rusty stock pipe sections with less-than-clean welds.


I LOVE my Bassani, BTW.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

court_jester06 said:


> isnt there two resonators? so just cut those out, then install the xpipe? sorry so many questions. this is the first time i have to buy the parts myself for the exhaust. i just want it right the first time.


No, just one resonator for your car. You may have been looking at a 04 under car picture we have two.


Poncho Dan said:


> I would _tend_ to disagree, since the chambering in the mufflers is only about an inch inside past the connection flange. I know people say the stock unit flows just fine (we have yet to see a concrete CFM of stock vs other systems) however, it's not without it's flaws. That kinked/crimped section on the passenger side is a real WTF to me... it didn't seem like it was for any kind of clearance provision, unless I didn't look hard enough.


Its allright to disagree but many many magazine articals have proven otherwise. They have replaced the stock catback with aftermarket ones and have reported about a 5hp gain. The kinks are minor, and the few small kinks that the stock system has is not much to restrict flow. If I remember right(i may be wrong) the pipe still maintains the same area in the kinked section as the rest of the pipe, so at best you may have a very small amout of turbulance. As long as you retain the same pipe area your not creating a restriction. This one one of the big misconceptions about the late 4th gen F-bodies when the driverside exhaust pipe was flattened for ground clearance. Many people said is still flowed just as good as the round pipe did. Muffler technology has changed over the years and flow is not restricted as much as you think, gone are the days you replace your catback system and boom 30hp gain.

I'm not saying the OEM exhuast performs as the top dogg exhaust system, I'm saying it a pointless mod if your expecting big HP gains expecially for the price of most of them.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

I used to fab exhaust for FLP (fast lane performance) Brandywine, MD

H and X pipe balances pressures in both sides of the exhaust. It relay does help the motor make more power, and X pipe is better than a H pipe Because x gives that throw flow without having to do 2 90 degree angles. 

The way it works is this

One cylinder fires at a time, so its only able to use one side of the exhaust. With a crossover pipe (H or X), each cylinder can use EACH side of the exhaust. Witch results in less back pressure and a better sound.

My cars in the body shop right now for about a week or two. (got rear ended). im doing exhaust on it when i get it back. im doing and H were the resonator is and doing stright pipe from there (no mufflers) i want SOUND!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Definitely. While the stock system is fine, it's far from optimal. The high price you might pay for an aftermarket CB comes with the bonus of being about half the weight.

Besides, I thought the whole reason people messed with their exhaust was for sound.  I wasn't expecting any gains except for decibels... whether I got any is debatable for sure with a butt dyno.

I certainly wouldn't make it my first mod, but I had to jump on mine for $650 delivered.

I was originally planning to have a shop work over my stock catback with an H and some spintech pros in the '04 location, but nobody around here wanted to touch a stainless system.  So it was like, buy a MIG welder for ~$400 and components for $300-400, or get a stainless aftermarket catback for about the same price.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

*court_jester06 *are the Spintech mufflers two chamber? Combining and x pipe with a two chamber muffler tends to be raspy.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

just buy a 2.5 cat back from spintech i just put mine on its sick you should just do that


----------



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

GTOMOE9 said:


> just buy a 2.5 cat back from spintech i just put mine on its sick you should just do that


what does that system include?does it remove anything from the stock exhaust? my gto is stock, is yours too? if so, do you have video?

edit: i cant find the sytem you bought. can you add the link in youre reply? thanks.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

its the spintech cat back system it comes with everything you need its worth the money


----------

